# Whirlpool icemaker overflows/overfills



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

look on the side of the ice maker module for a tiny plastic screw. Screw it in a half turn, if that does not fix it you will need a new icemaker.


----------



## bigalp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks to all for the help. I replaced the ice maker and I am up and running. Problem resolved!


----------

